# Dosenmais Empfehlungen



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

bin auf der Suche nach Dosenmais *mit großen Körnern* aus dem Supermarkt. Hab schon einige verschiedene Maisbüchsen durchforstet aber ich finde darin nichts was die Bezeichnung "Maiskorn" würdigt.

Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir einige ordentliche Sorten empfehlen könntet.

Für Eure Bemühungen schon im Voraus vielen Dank

MfG. Ernst #h


----------



## andre23 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Kollegen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Dosenmais *mit großen Körnern* aus dem Supermarkt. Hab schon einige verschiedene Maisbüchsen durchforstet aber ich finde darin nichts was die Bezeichnung "Maiskorn" würdigt.
> 
> ...




hej ernst...

es gab mal im wallmart (keine ahnung ob der noch exestiert)....´ne hausmarke (35cent)....mit der ich sehr zufrieden war...grosse suesse kørner:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Danke Andre, der WM existiert hier nicht mehr...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Warum muß es großer sein!?
Kleiner wie in jeder handelsüblichen Dose tut es auch...mußt nur daran glauben&etwas Zeit mitbringen...

Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## andre23 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

schade...die waren echt super...ansonsten habe ich auch wenig gute erfahrungen sammeln kønnen in sachen discount-mais....


----------



## andre23 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

der penny-mais ist noch einigermassen empfehlenswert, allerdings ziemlich hart und wenig suess...


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

ich kann Bonduelle  empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht ob die do schonmal hattest aber ich find die sehr gut.

gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Warum muß es großer sein!?


Große Körner lassen sich wesentlich einfacher auf den Haken ziehen ohne ab zufallen. #6

@killahoroz

"Bonduelle" will ich nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Große Körner lassen sich wesentlich einfacher auf den Haken ziehen ohne ab zufallen. #6


Verzeih auch wenn die Aussage erstmal logisch klingt von dir,aber auch die über 10Pfund + haben schon auf die kleinen Körner gebissen & zudem mag ich es mit kleinem Haken zu fischen!

Grüsse aus Pulheim(noch!)


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Guido, ist schon klar zum Anfüttern ist jeder 08/15 Dosenmais gut. Beim anködern mit größeren Haken (2-6) sind meiner Meinung nach aber größere Körner klar im Vorteil. #h


----------



## darth carper (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Dann sollte man vielleicht den Discount-Mais zum anfüttern und eine kleine Dose Bonduelle (gibt es ja auch in der Single-Version) als Hakenköder verwenden!


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@darth carper

Von der Idee her einwandfrei aber den Bonduelle will ich nicht unbedingt extra zahlen - warum auch!? :m


----------



## slowhand (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Der Bonduelle-Mais ist genauso klein wie viele andere auch. Wirklich große Körner gibt's nur im Angelshop, dann wird's aber richtig teuer...


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Moin,

Ich bin ja nicht ein Karpfen-Freak. Aber mein Angelkollege hat diese Jahr über 30 Karpfen gefangen. Der grösste hat 92 cm, vor zwei Wochen gefangen. Der nimmt jeden Mais den er im Discounter bekommt.

Die Fänge sprechen ja für sich. 

Grüsse


----------



## darth carper (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@slowhand

Stimmt teilweise. Dafür ist er fester und hält besser am Haken.


----------



## Wizard2 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

nehme eigentlich auch immer den 0815 dosenmais, bei kaufland gibts auch süßen mais in gläsern mit großen körnern (größe etwa geqollener hartmais), kostet aber ein glas mit 150g etwa 1,20euro


----------



## AltBierAngler (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich fang auch gut mit dem von Penny, ne ecke besser ist der von Kaufland!

mfg Christian


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

bonduelle is viel zu weich

ich kauf denn billig "JA gemüsemais"

kostet bei uns 30 cent und ist ein bisschen härter als die anderen, damit hält es besser am haken!:m:m


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich habe bei Discountermais schon starke Schwankungen erlebt. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Mais vom Discounter XY in Hamburg mit dem des selben Discounters in München vergleichbar ist. Mein Tipp: Hol dir von jedem Discounter in der nähe eine Dose Mais, öffne diese und vergleiche. Sollte dir eine Dose zusagen, hol dir am selben Tag einen Maisvorrat (hällt sich ja etwas länger). Bei den Dosen wo der Mais zu klein, weich usw., wünsche ich dir guten Apetit. #h|supergri


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Die Karpfenangler hier ziehen den Mais als Kette auf(bis zu 15 Körner)manche nehmen drei farben Mais.1.Tag vorher mit Futterfarbe einfärben,Dose mit Wasser füllen,halben bis dreiviertel Teelöfel Farbe rein,1.tag warten =Fertig.
Rot,Gelb,Grün,Orange läuft am besten sagen Sie.lg


----------



## Flo66 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Meine Freunde und ich nehmen immer eine Sorte, die kostet glaub ich so 79 cent.Ich weiß die Marke nicht genau aber als ich im Sommer mal meine 0815 Dose emit deren verglichen hab war ihrer größer und fester und saß viel länger am Hakeb während meiner 1x öfter gewechselt wurde, nu nehm ich nur noch die.

Ich guck mal ob ich irgendwo noich ne Büchse liegen hab damit ich euch die Marke nennen kann, wir holen ihn bei Famila ,aber der Name?


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich nehme auch meistens Bonduelle. Vor allem finde ich die kleinen Aufreißdosen so praktisch, ich habe davon immer eine im Handschuhfach...


----------



## Döbelfischer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



slowhand schrieb:


> Der Bonduelle-Mais ist genauso klein wie viele andere auch. Wirklich große Körner gibt's nur im Angelshop, dann wird's aber richtig teuer...


 
Hab ich heute erst bewundert, kleines Glas 3 Euro 50 cent |rolleyes
Ich nehm den von Lidl, und zieh das mit der Ködernadel auf ein Haarvorfach. Das hat den Vorteil daß die Fische den Haken nicht so tief schlucken.


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> Hab ich heute erst bewundert, kleines Glas 3 Euro 50 cent |rolleyes


 
BITTE! Was ist das denn! Vergoldeter Deckel... Ich meine diese Büchsen da (Foto), die kosten nicht mal ´nen Euro...|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> bonduelle is viel zu weich
> 
> ich kauf denn billig "JA gemüsemais"
> 
> kostet bei uns 30 cent und ist ein bisschen härter als die anderen, damit hält es besser am haken!:m:m


finde das gerade der bonduelle härter als die meisten anderen is.


----------



## muddyliz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Discountermais schon starke Schwankungen erlebt. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Mais vom Discounter XY in Hamburg mit dem des selben Discounters in München vergleichbar ist. Mein Tipp: Hol dir von jedem Discounter in der nähe eine Dose Mais, öffne diese und vergleiche. Sollte dir eine Dose zusagen, hol dir am selben Tag einen Maisvorrat (hällt sich ja etwas länger). Bei den Dosen wo der Mais zu klein, weich usw., wünsche ich dir guten Apetit. #h|supergri


Selbst innerhalb der selben Charge kannst du unter Umständen erhebliche Unterschiede feststellen: Hab mir neulich bei Penny 2 Dosen Mais gekauft, wohlgemerkt aus dem selben Karton, in der einen waren große Körner, in der anderen kleine.
Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass, wenn man die Dose öffnet und dann 1-2 Tage mit aufgelegtem Deckel kühl stellt, die Fische besser beißen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ne ecke besser ist der von Kaufland!


Das höre ich interessanterweise nicht zum ersten Mal. |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Das höre ich interessanterweise nicht zum ersten Mal. |kopfkrat


 
Ich sach nur Gerung,tut nicht nur Bier gut,kann auch bei Mais vom Vorteil sein,stinken muß es|supergri


----------



## Döbelfischer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> BITTE! Was ist das denn! Vergoldeter Deckel


so etwa (Angelshop). Es soll ja auch Angler geben die sich Ruten für 4stellige Beträge leisten, für diewird wohl auch dieser Mais hergestellt :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Carsten, das ist der Luxus "Goldmais".  http://www.viszolder.nl/mais.htm


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Von dem Pescaviva Mais musste ich vor Jahren für einen Kunden mal 100 Dosen bestellen. Der hat, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, über 250 Tacken für den Mist auf´n Tresen geblättert!#d

FÜR MAIS!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#q


----------



## zrako (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



killahoroz schrieb:


> ich kann Bonduelle empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht ob die do schonmal hattest aber ich find die sehr gut.
> 
> gruß


 
fürs angeln is der viel zu teuer!


----------



## Piere (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Man braucht ihn (Bonduelle) doch nur als Hakenköder verwenden. Zum Füttern nimmt man billigen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Piere schrieb:


> Man braucht ihn (Bonduelle) doch nur als Hakenköder verwenden. Zum Füttern nimmt man billigen.


Also nochmal zur Klarstellung, hier wird der preisgünstige Universaldosenmais gesucht und kein Zwittergespann. #6


----------



## AltBierAngler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ahh ich bin auch verpeilt.....CUKK Haken mais, kennt den denn keiner fällt mir grad mal so ein da hab ich in Ungarn am Plattenseee glaube ich alle meine Fische gefangen. Das ist auch ein ungarisches Produkt!!! Gibts bei Askari für glaub ich 1,95€. Ich kenne absolut keinen Mais der so groß und hart ist, außerdem in bestimmt 10 versch. flavour im GLAS! erhältlich. Man kann den auch nach dem öffnen noch lange gut fischen, da der schön gärt.

mfg Christian

, der der sich nächste woche dri gläser davon kauft Honig natur und vanille


----------



## Markus_NRW (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich kann den Lidl Mais ( grüne Dosen ) nur Empfehlen


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Markus_NRW schrieb:


> Ich kann den Lidl Mais ( grüne Dosen ) nur Empfehlen


Mal checken, die wechseln nur oft den Lieferanten, so wie zuletzt von mir bei den Gewürzgurken bemerkt. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Habe heute "gehört" der von Aldi Süd käme von Bonduelle! |kopfkrat


----------



## jaeger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Scheint was Wahres dran zu sein:

http://www.wer-zu-wem.de/handelsmarken/handelsmarken.html

http://www.enjoyshopping.de/Die-Produzenten-der-Aldi-No-Name-Produkte-83.html

Grüßle


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@jaeger

Danke, sieht ja ziemlich glaubhaft aus. Was mich jedoch verwundert, ist dass der Inhalt der Maisdosen von A/B nicht gleich aussieht.


----------



## jaeger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

hmm. keine Ahnung. Habs noch nie verglichen. Kann ich im Moment auch nicht machen, da es hier in Brasilien weder Aldi noch Bonduelle gibt. Aber der Mais hier ist groß


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @jaeger
> 
> Danke, sieht ja ziemlich glaubhaft aus. Was mich jedoch verwundert, ist dass der Inhalt der Maisdosen von A/B nicht gleich aussieht.


 
Ich kann aus anderen Branchen berichten, dass es durchaus Unterschiede in der Abfüllung / Produktion gibt, je nachdem wer der Abnehmer ist. Ich denke mal, das Aldi nicht die besten Preise an die Fabriken zahlt. U.U. werden dann bestimmte sekundäre Qualitätsnormen ( könnte beim Mais z.B. die Korngröße sein ) anders gehandhabt. Das ist für den Verbraucher allerdings zweitrangig.

Ralf


----------



## jaeger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Auf jeden Fall ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Discounter wie Aldi, Lidl, Penny und wie sie sonst alle heißen ihre Dosenprodukte selbst produzieren. Ergo muss es irgendein anderer tun, der es sowieso schon macht. Und da bietet sich ein "großer" wie oben genannter ja an.
Da aber B. und A. aus Mais Geld machen wollen muss, so denke ich, irgendwo der Hund begraben liegen. Damit ist selbstverständlich nicht die Qualität im eigentlichen Sinne gemeint.  Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen (da B. an A. nicht so viel verdient wie am Endverbraucher selbst), dass sich B. die schönsten und dicksten Körner raussucht. So würde ich es machen. 
Was ich allerdings nicht glaube ist, dass B. A. eine grundsätzlich andere Sorte Mais verkauft. Wo wir wieder bei der gleichen Qualität wären.
Also ist die mathematische Lösung für Angler:

2 Körner A. Mais = 1,5 Körner B. Mais


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> 2 Körner A. Mais = 1,5 Körner B. Mais


Geiler Quotient, #r steht nur noch das Problem mit dem schlechten aufspießen zu kleiner Maiskörner im Weg. #h


----------



## Piere (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Leute,  
viele Markennamen sind sogenannte Handelsnamen und lassen ihre Produkte in Fabriken herstellen, die für alle möglichen Handelsnamen herstellen/abfüllen/produzieren. Die Parameter sind von den Marken vorgegeben.
Deshalb kann mann nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass der Inhalt derselbe ist, nur weil er aus der gleichen Fabrik kommt.
Die Annahme, dass alles das Gleiche ist könnte seinen Ursprung darin haben, dass alle möglichen Markennamen beim Abholen der Waren auf dem Fabrikgelände auftauchen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Piere schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dass alles das Gleiche ist könnte seinen Ursprung darin haben, dass alle möglichen Markennamen beim Abholen der Waren auf dem Fabrikgelände auftauchen.


Nein, der Hersteller geht aus den Veterinärkontrollnummern auf den Artikeln hervor!


----------



## jaeger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Haja. So wie ich das verstehe ist das alles mehr oder weniger die gleiche Aussage.
Aber um deinem Problem näher zu kommen hilft wohl nichts außer ausprobieren, solange, bis das perfekte Maiskorn für wenig Geld gefunden ist. Egal wer es produziert und egal wer es verkauft. #6


----------



## AltBierAngler (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

keiner interesse am Cukk mais? oder liegen 2,25€ nicht im budget rahmen?

mfg chris


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> keiner interesse am Cukk mais? oder liegen 2,25€ nicht im budget rahmen?


In Ungarn 70 Cent... :q


----------



## AltBierAngler (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

mhh ja aber da kommt man so auf die schnelle nicht hin...Ich besorg mir mal am WE in Duisburg im Askari nen glas oder 2 und dann geh damit mal los...

mfg chris


----------



## Ottifant1990 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich kann auch nur sagen, dass ich mit bonduelle sehr zufrieden bin, vor allem wenn ich ihn am haar aufziehe und ich mein ich fische auch mit boilies und egal ob fertige oder selst gemachte da bezahlt man auch seinen preis von daher is mir das beim mais auch egal!

MFG

Otti


----------



## arno (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Geiler Quotient, #r steht nur noch das Problem mit dem schlechten aufspießen zu kleiner Maiskörner im Weg. #h


Hehe, iss doch erstmal selbst mehr Mais, dadurch werden mit der Zeit die Finger kleiner und schon kannst Du die Körner besser auf den Haken ziehen.
Es könnte auch passieren, das Du dann noch kleinere Haken greifen kannst!
:vik::vik::vik:
Ernst, den darfst Du mir wiedergeben!:m


Ich benutze auch nur den Mais von Feinkost Albrecht oder Liedl.
Und auf einen 16er Haken bekomme ich auch noch ein Korn drauf.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



arno schrieb:


> Ernst, den darfst Du mir wiedergeben!:m


Arno, glaube ich muss Dir mal nen gescheiten, harten (Mais) mitsamt Saft rüber schicken. Besonders auf Montage geht der nämlich unheimlich auf den Füller.  #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Habe heute den viel gelobten von Kaufland geholt. Die Dose und der Preis sieht schon mal gut aus...


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Mir fällt da gerade ein Gestern bei der Mais Jagd lagen nach dem Häxeln ohne Ende ganze unbeschadete Kolben auf der Erde rum,mann muß nur mal gucken wo gerade gemäht wird alles sammeln was geht und schon hat man umsonst Hartmais.Zum Quellen und Füttern geht der auch,bloß bißchen Arbeit mit Abpulen der Kolben(Dicke Finger Gefahr):q


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@gründler

Hartmais kriegst Du doch im Zentner ultra billig hinterher geschmissen... 

Bonduelle gibts gerade günstig zu 49 Cent im Angebot.


----------



## Karsten01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Die Dose und der Preis sieht schon mal gut aus...


Und wie sieht die Dame selber aus?
Hehehe :q:q:q:q.


----------



## darth carper (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@Karsten01
Wie kannst du nur?
Jetzt klaust du den Tatütata-Leuten den ganzen Spaß (und einen nicht zum Thread passenden Beitrag ;-) ).

Der Pescaviva Mais ist zwar sehr teuer, aber er fängt. Kann da nur Erdbeer empfehlen. Schmeiße den auch nicht dosenweise ins Wasser, aber für einen Futtermix ist der immer zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Karsten, billich billich der Joke!


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Karsten, billich billich der Joke!


 
Eben, und was nützt die Dose, wenn der Stecker nicht passt....:c


----------



## Karsten01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ooooch, son Mist Jungs.Nun hab ich gedacht(ich weiß,man soll nicht so viel denken)ich laß mal ein ab und dann gibst gleich  ein`aufn Deckel:m  
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Karsten, mit "ablassen" ist es bekanntlich so ne Sache.


----------



## Karsten01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich weiß,datt knallt manchmal so laut:m
Pfrroatz|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Habe den vom Kaufland gerade selbst getestet. Vergesst es, der ist strohtrocken und hat keinerlei Süße wie extra auf der Dose angepriesen.


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Habe den vom Kaufland gerade selbst getestet. Vergesst es, der ist strohtrocken und hat keinerlei Süße wie extra auf der Dose angepriesen.


 

ich glaub, du suchst nur guten mais fuer deinen salat...ernst


gruesse vom b&b svendborg:m


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich stell mir grade vor wie er genervt mit seiner Gabel vorm Teller sitzt und die kleinen Maiskörner nicht aufgespießt kriegt. Das meinte er die ganze Zeit!
Deshalb will er große Körner!

Jetzt isses raus...:vik:


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grade vor wie er genervt mit seiner Gabel vorm Teller sitzt und die kleinen Maiskörner nicht aufgespießt kriegt. Das meinte er die ganze Zeit!
> Deshalb will er große Körner!
> 
> Jetzt isses raus...:vik:


løffel jæeger...soetwas gibt es auch:m


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich möchte Dich mal einen grünen Salat mit Putenstreifen, Tomaten, Mozzarella und Maiskörnern mit nem Löffel essen sehen...|rolleyes


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dich mal einen grünen Salat mit Putenstreifen, Tomaten, Mozzarella und Maiskörnern mit nem Löffel essen sehen...|rolleyes


 

noch nie zivilisiert essen gewesen|rolleyes........messer, schere, gabel. licht....


aber beim essen ist fast alles erlaubt, neuer weise..:m...normaler weise hast du 9 besteckteile...wieviel nutzt du im restaurant?|kopfkrat...........serverte:vik:


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich esse grundsätzlich mit den Fingern.

Und dass Du normalerweise 9 Besteckteile hast halte ich doch für reichlich übertrieben.

Und was bedeutet ......serverte ?


Gruß. Ich geh jetzt übrigens ne Wurst essen. Mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Hey jaeger, schicke Dir gerne den Rest der Büchse rüber. Die Körner sind zwar wunderbar groß aber von keinerlei Geschmack und absolut furztrocken. Deine Putenstreifen wären mir jetzt lieber... :m


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich kann den !JA Mais nur empfehlen für 45 Cent pro Dose (300g oder so ähnlich).


mfg Marvin


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Bis die hier sind dauerts aber mindestens eineinhalb Wochen. Bis dahin sind die schimmelig. Lass mal. Danke


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

*hust* REWE *hust*

ähhmm.. Nein. Nicht in Brasilia. Bin in Campinas. Ist ne nicht wirklich schöne 1,5Mio Einwohner Industriestadt im Staat Sao Paulo. ca. 120km von Sao Paulo Stadt entfernt.


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

und ich wusste es Ernst....du willst den mais nur zum flæskesteg|supergri



gruss, nicht von zu hause....aber aus DK:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Sorry, hatte da gerade was gelöscht.

Danke für die verstaubte Ansage mit Rewe.

Was treibst denn Du in so einem Moloch, etwa Maisplantagen für Europas Dosen hochziehen oder was? :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



andre23 schrieb:


> und ich wusste es Ernst....du willst den mais nur zum flæskesteg|supergri


Meinst Du Steaks Maryland?


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

ca. 80% des Tages verbringe ich hier im AB. Siehste doch...

Nee. Ich mach ein Praktikum. An den hier ansässigen Uni. Ich studier in KA Wasserbau (also Bauingenieurwesen). Bin so gut wie fertig. Fehlt nur noch die Diplomarbeit. Damit fang ich an, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin. Das wird Ende Dezember sein.

Mitm Fischen ists hier übrigens gar nicht so einfach. Musst erstmal einen finden, der mit Dir geht. Alleine ist das alles nicht so super.
Hab gerade heute hier in der Nähe einen kleinen Brasilianische-Ungeheuer-Puff entdeckt. Da saßen ein paar Alte und haben kleinst Fische gestippt.
Und so viel zum beliebten Thema: Die haben die Viecher einfach abgehakt und hinter sich geschmissen, wo eine ganze Armada von Vögeln bereitstand um sie zu fressen. Total verwöhnt, die Vögel
.
Vielleicht kann ich demnächst mal einen von den Jungs hier klarmachen, damit er mit mir zu dem Puff geht.
Sonst muss ich noch bis nächstes Jahr warten mitm Fischen :c


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Jaeger, schöner Bericht aus der Ferne aber mach dich bloß locker, denn "Puffs" gibts dort sicher doch zuhauf. |wavey:


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> ca. 80% des Tages verbringe ich hier im AB. Siehste doch...
> 
> Nee. Ich mach ein Praktikum. An den hier ansässigen Uni. Ich studier in KA Wasserbau (also Bauingenieurwesen). Bin so gut wie fertig. Fehlt nur noch die Diplomarbeit. Damit fang ich an, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin. Das wird Ende Dezember sein.
> 
> ...


 
hej cry me a river:q....

es ist ja kaum zu glauben, wie schwer es ist feundschaften ueber´s ab zu finden und zu pflegen...|kopfkrat.....wir machen gerade ´ne bordie-tour:m...jedem das seine:q


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

das war aber OT....zurueck zum thema!!


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Die Sorte die Du jetzt meinst schon. Aber wen interessiert die schon?

ICH WILL ANGELN !!#:

sonst eigentlich nichts...#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Andre, ist doch alles easy Babe, er haust halt grad am Zuckerhut und kann dich somit schlecht in DK beglücken... :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Jaeger, bin für alle "Sorten" zu haben, egal ob von Tadschikistan bis Mexiko und wieder zurück...


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Andre, ist doch alles easy Babe, er haust halt grad am Zuckerhut und kann dich somit schlecht in DK beglücken... :g


 

|rolleyes............nehm den von penny...oder askio:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



andre23 schrieb:


> |rolleyes............nehm den von penny...oder askio:m


Der Ernst (muddyliz) hat aber gesagt der sei nix. |kopfkrat


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

ich nehm den von dem Supermarkt in dem ich mich grade befinde. Hab aber auch zarte Hände und schlanke Finger. Damit krieg ich alle drauf..


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Jaeger, mit deinen schlanken Fingern machst Du alle Dosen auf???


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Der Ernst (muddyliz) hat aber gesagt der sei nix. |kopfkrat


 
oder super brugsen bzw. fakta....der von kvikly ist schlecht aber das sind meine erfahrungen hier:m


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Jaeger, mit deinen schlanken Fingern machst Du alle Dosen auf???


 

frag mich mal...........:vik:


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Nein. Da sind Dicke besser .
 Ich meinte ich krieg damit die Körner auf die Haken.. Nicht so wie Du


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



andre23 schrieb:


> frag mich mal...........:vik:


Du hast doch schon Entzugserscheinungen! |uhoh: #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Nun gut Jaeger, eröffnen wir zu dem speziellen Thema eben eine Task Force...

Lenk mal net ab, wat geht nun bei Euch bei den Kaffeebraunen mit den Dicken? :k


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

mein Dicker ist immer Kaffeebraun...:v


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Jaeger, dein örtlicher Taxifahrer oder wer?


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

jup. Der auch.
Bin noch nie so viel Taxi gefahren wie hier. Und das nicht, weil alles so weit weg ist und das Taxi fahren billig. Musste abends einfach machen, sonst machen die bösen Buben komische Dinge mit Dir.|bigeyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ist mir schon bekannt dass dort Nachts ohne Taxi dein Hals ab sein könnte. Lass uns mal vom |offtopic abkommen, sonst mögen uns die anderen nicht mehr. PN geht doch auch... :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen persönlichen Tipp auf Lager? #h


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> mein Dicker ist immer Kaffeebraun...:v


abgesehen davon, dass hier kaum Interesse an Deiner Anatomie besteht, denke ich mal, dass da ja wohl ein dickes *Taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaataaaaa* fällig ist...:m :q:q:q :vik:


----------



## höcht (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Bondell ist das Famose,
Zartgemüse aus der Dose!

Ne jetz im ernst, Bonduell mais ist ziemlich groß, hält gut am haken und ist auch schön fest


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@höcht

Hatten doch zuvor schon festgestellt, dass der Bonduelle nicht meinem gewünschten Preisrahmen entspricht. |bigeyes


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Leute es geht um DOSENMAIS?
Wie kann man für DOSENMAIS 9 Seiten schreiben!|kopfkrat#q
Nehmt ienfach ganz easy den Billigsten zum Anfüttern und Bonudell für den Haken!:g

Das ist doch unnutz wegen DOSENMAIS :m|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:!


mfg Marvin


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

das ist das dosenmaisthema, zwingt dich ja keiner das zu lesen....?

-Cuck Hakenmais
-Penny Markt

mfg christian


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Hey Marvin, hattest Du nicht letztens was von "Respekt" gesagt? |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Sorry Ernst....habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen.....

Wenn ich mal mit Dosenmais beködere, kommt mir nur der von Aldi (Nord) an den Haken.


----------



## Ronen (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

"Aro" Dosenmais fängt auch ganz gut !



> Das ist doch unnutz wegen DOSENMAIS



soll ich mal Deine 511 Beiträge auseinanderpflücken und nach *Sinnvoll* und *Sinnfrei* sortieren?? Du wärst sicher ganz schön überrascht was dabei rauskäme !

Sicher mitunter bei mir net anders.... aber getreu dem Sprichwort mit dem Glashaus halte ich mich mit solchen beurteilungen gern zurück!

Verstehs net als Tadel oder Rüge..... sondern als sachliche Kritik!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Danke Ronen, wo bitte gibts den "Aro" zu kaufen??? #h


----------



## Ronen (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



> Danke Ronen, wo bitte gibts den "Aro" zu kaufen???



METRO!!!

Meist stecken hinter dem namen ARO ( Metro Hausmarke ) sehr bekannte Hersteller. So ist auch der Mais, wie viele andere Aro Produkte, absolut hochwertig! 

OT: die fertige Currywurst von Aro steckt alles in die Tasche!  Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte mal probieren. EINZIGARTIG....!!!   OT aus!

Zwar nicht die grössten Körner... aber dafür durchgehend gleich gross, wenig Schalen dabei und schöne feste Körner! Weiterer Vorteil...die Packgrösse. Man bekommt ja net überall ne Maisdose mit 2,4kg Inhalt!

Rekord war mal im Frühjahr...12 Karpfen in gut 2h... an 2 Maiskörnern ( pose )!! Zwar keine Riesen...aber darum gehts ja im Frühjahr auch net! Ob das am ARO lag..... wer weiss  !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## MrTom (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

ARO ist die Hausmarke der Metro#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



> Man bekommt ja net überall ne Maisdose mit 2,4kg Inhalt!


Geil! Was kostet denn so ne Maxidose etwa?


----------



## Ronen (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



> Geil! Was kostet denn so ne Maxidose etwa?



gibts aber auch in kleinen "normalen" abpackungen...Stckpreis gut 40 cent!

Bei den "grossen Dosen" muss ich gucken..... ich kauf jeden Tag in der Metro für paar 100 Euro...da habsch net jeden Preis im Kopf. Denke aber der war so um die 3,50€!


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Supa Ronen! Also dreifuftsch is ja wirklich net schlecht und die Menge von 2,4kg, gibt einzeln in Plastebechern eingefroren schöne Maisbomben zum anfüttern. #6 Somit ist der Thread auch *sinnvoll*, entgegen mancher Meinung. |supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Den von Li... habe ich gerade getestet. Den kann ich vor lauter  Mischmasch und platten Körnern niemandem empfehlen. #d


----------



## MrTom (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Geil! Was kostet denn so ne Maxidose etwa?


Die 2650ml-Dose kostet 2,88€, die gleiche Grösse von Bonduelle kostet 4,06€|wavey:
mfg Thomas


----------



## slowhand (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Ronen schrieb:


> gibts aber auch in kleinen "normalen" abpackungen...Stckpreis gut 40 cent!
> 
> Bei den "grossen Dosen" muss ich gucken..... ich kauf jeden Tag in der Metro für paar 100 Euro...da habsch net jeden Preis im Kopf. Denke aber der war so um die 3,50€!



Koch?


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

@MrTom

Exclusive Mwst. ??? #h


----------



## MrTom (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @MrTom
> 
> Exclusive Mwst. ??? #h


Die ist dann schon dabei.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Klingt gut, danke Thomas. #h


----------



## Rotauge (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Junge, Junge, das ist ja hier ein Thread, der reine Wahnsinn.

Jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu, ich nehm immer Dosen, die man ohne Dosenöffner aufmachen kann, weil ich den eh meistens zuhause vergesse  Ob Aldi oder was auch immer ist eigentlich piepschnurzegal.


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, das ist ja hier ein Thread, der reine Wahnsinn.
> 
> Jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu, ich nehm immer Dosen, die man ohne Dosenöffner aufmachen kann, weil ich den eh meistens zuhause vergesse  Ob Aldi oder was auch immer ist eigentlich piepschnurzegal.


#q#q#q wozu hast du denn ein messer mit??? etwa nur zum fingernägel sauberkratzen?


----------



## Ronen (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



> wozu hast du denn ein messer mit???



Also ich finde den angesprochenen Aspekt vom Rotauge gar net so verkehrt!

Die mit dem Messer geöffneten Dosen sind 1. ein riesengrosses Verletzungsrisiko und 2. darfst Du, werter Schrauber, nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder mit nem 5€ Taschenmesser am Wasser sitzt, sondern evtl auch nen Hochwertigeres Messer bei sich führt welches nicht unbedingt geeignet dazu ist, Dosen zu öffnen! Ich würde mein Martinii jedenfalls durch keinen Dosendeckel schlagen!

Fazit: so nen Schnellöffner an den Dosen erleichtert die öffnung ungemein! Man brauch keinen Öffner und angelt sicherer!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu, ich nehm immer Dosen, die man ohne Dosenöffner aufmachen kann, weil ich den eh meistens zuhause vergesse


 Rotauge, lass mal besser deine Puste zuhause und den zuvor genannten Senf gleich auch.
 Was nutzt mir das, wenn sich die Maisdose leicht und gefügig per Ringdeckel öffnen lässt aber dafür der Inhalt nix taugt!?
Übrigens, weißt doch sicher: "Ein *Mann*/Angler ohne Taschenmesser mit Dosenöffner  ist wie ein Krüpp..."  Hab daher immer eins dabei mein Gutster. #h


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Ronen schrieb:


> Also ich finde den angesprochenen Aspekt vom Rotauge gar net so verkehrt!
> 
> Die mit dem Messer geöffneten Dosen sind 1. ein riesengrosses Verletzungsrisiko und 2. darfst Du, werter Schrauber, nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder mit nem 5€ Taschenmesser am Wasser sitzt, sondern evtl auch nen Hochwertigeres Messer bei sich führt welches nicht unbedingt geeignet dazu ist, Dosen zu öffnen! Ich würde mein Martinii jedenfalls durch keinen Dosendeckel schlagen!
> 
> ...


 
was kostet dein marttinii? €50? ok das ist ein haufen kohle, aber das http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Integralnicker/_/bid/130085/cpage/1/tf/square/productdetail.html ist mein angelmesser und ich mache damit auch dosen auf. schliesslich ist es ein gebrauchsgegenstand und kein ausstellungsstück. als ich es vor 3 jahren gekauft hatte hat es aber nur €98,- gekostet


----------



## Ronen (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier ums Geld geht! 

Und der Aspekt des Gefahrenrisiko besteht nach wie vor!

Aber ich will daraus keine Grundsatzdiskussion machen! Jeder soll seine Dosen aufmachen wie er mag....hauptsache er lässt sie nicht am Wasser liegen !


Gruss Ronen


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

genau! 

aber nu mal butter bei die fische! warum will zanderfänger denn die grossen dosen denn noch extra in kleinere dosen umfüllen und dann als futterbomben einfrieren??? er kann doch gleich die grosse einfrieren, grade wenn man das erste mal für eine karpfenangelaktion anfüttert :vik::vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Falk mein Schatz!





> aber nu mal butter bei die fische!


Es gibt übrigens auch Hartmais für Deine "Karpfenangelaktion". #h


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Falk,Es gibt übrigens auch Hartmais für Deine "Karpfenangelaktion". #h


 
wie langweilig... ich häng nur noch nen tauchsieder in teich und fertig ist die Bouillabaise :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Falk, zum abkochen des Hartmais kannste ja dann deinen bereits vorhanden Tauchsieder nehmen.  Leck davon aber die Reste der Fischsuppe ab, sonst schmeckt der Mais vielleicht noch tranig...


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

was soll ich denn mit hartmais???? ich angel doch nicht gezielt auf karpfen. das ist doch immer nur beifang...


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Schrauber! Du bist aber auch ein Freak ))


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Ronen schrieb:


> "Aro" Dosenmais fängt auch ganz gut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja kein Ding!
Ich verstehe nur nicht wie man über so ein Thema soviel schreiben kann!Und auf den meisten Seiten steht ebend nicht besonderes!Wie schon gesagt den Karpfen ist das ziemlich egal,das einzigste was wichtig ist,ist das der Mais am Haken/Haar hält!
Ich kaufe nur !JA Mais !
Und fange mit dem !JA Mais schonlange!
Da können die Brassen nicht wiederstehen! :q
Ronnen bin gespannt auf dein Ergebniss :q:q:q "Scherrz"!

mfg Marvin #6


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Schrauber! Du bist aber auch ein Freak ))


 
danke ernst, das du mich nochmal dran erinnert hast.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht wie man über so ein Thema soviel schreiben kann!Und auf den meisten Seiten steht ebend nicht besonderes!


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Du dann hier im Thread überhaupt noch liest und schreibst, wenn Du den Sinn nicht verstehen willst. ;+


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Der von Aldi / Süd ist leider doch nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Grad mal den von Penny getestet, nicht übel kann man lassen. Der von Kaufland ist bisher mein Favorit. Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Tipp parat?

Danke Euch... Ernst #h


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

tje ernst, da hast du wohl noch ein paar proben vor dir.

ich versönlich bevorzuge mit vanillezuckerwasser gekochten hartmais


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Auch nicht zu verachten Falk doch psst, es geht hier doch um Dosenmais.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

wieviele sorten oder marken hast un denn bisher getestet? der von wal-mart soll nicht schlecht gewesen sein, aber ich kann das leider nicht bestätigen, da der wal-mart bei uns dicht gemacht hat


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Falk, der hat in ganz Deutschland dicht gemacht und das ist gut so...


----------



## plattform7 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich habe die Erfhrung gemacht, dass auch Dosen von einer und der selben Marke ständig recht unterschiedlich ausfallen. Mal ist das perfekt, mal sehr bescheiden. Somit habe ich die Suche nach dem "perfekten" Mais bereits aufgegeben...


----------



## DonCamile (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Ich stehe ja mehr auf Kolben mit Dosen habe ich nichts am Hut |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja mehr auf Kolben mit Dosen habe ich nichts am Hut |kopfkrat


Dieter bass bloß uff, in dem Fred hat sich die Boardferkelfahndung schon mal ein Opfer rausgepickt. |muahah:


----------



## jaeger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

was gibts denn da zu lachen?


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

uiuiui, ick glaub ich muss ma petzen gehen... *honeyballruf*


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> was gibts denn da zu lachen?


Jaeger, hast ja nur Schiss weil Du schon auf der Liste stehst. |jump:


----------



## jaeger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Jaeger, hast ja nur Schiss weil Du schon auf der Liste stehst. |jump:




Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären..|kopfkrat


Ähh.. zurück zum Thema mein ich  |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



jaeger schrieb:


> Ähh.. zurück zum Thema mein ich  |wavey:


Dem Thema mit deinem "Dicken"... #h :q


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Dieter bass bloß uff, in dem Fred hat sich die Boardferkelfahndung schon mal ein Opfer rausgepickt. |muahah:


Und sie ist weiter wachsam dabei.... :q:q:q


schrauber78 schrieb:


> uiuiui, ick glaub ich muss ma petzen gehen... *honeyballruf*


....dank aufmerksamer Denunzianten #6#6#6


Und für sowas:


DonCamile schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja mehr auf Kolben mit Dosen habe ich nichts am Hut |kopfkrat



gibt's natürlich ein
*Taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaataaaaa*


----------



## DonCamile (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> uiuiui, ick glaub ich muss ma petzen gehen... *honeyballruf*



Alte Petze #d                #t


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Also ich nehme auch jeden Mais den es im Discounter gibt. Hatte schon alles und es ist mir ziemlich egal ob da jetzt der oder der drann hängt. Habe allerdings wie einige hier auch bemerkt, dass der Bonduelle Mais etwas größer und auch fester ist als der sonstige. Habe ihn aber bisher nur benutzt wenn keine anders da war weil er halt ziemlich teuer ist.


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Habe bisher den von Kaufland und Penny als am besten befunden. Wer weiß noch was? #h


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. November 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

meine rede


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. November 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Also für *DonCamile* hat sich der Thread jedenfalls schon gelohnt.

Dieter, nach dem gestrigen Stand machst Du garantiert das Rennen bei der Wahl! :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Keiner mehr nen Tipp wegen günstig gutem Dosenmais? |wavey:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Moin Moin,
der Aldi Süd Mais ist der Beste,
sowohl große und kleine Körner, vor allem weich und sehr günstig,
--> diese verschmäht kein weissfisch


----------



## Schnyder (4. März 2009)

*AW: Dosenmais Empfehlungen*

Moin,
nehme auch immer den Mais vom Lidl öffne ihn packe dazu Vanillin Pulver rein(zwei Papierbeutel) und lass den 1-2 tage einziehen damit der verführerisch riecht,der mais ist zwar nicht sehr hart aber dafür sitzt der Anschlag besser, bei hartem Mais hatte ich viele Fehlanschläge und sogar weniger Bisse im Vergleich zu dem Lidl Mais im laufe der Zeit. Ich angele meistens nah am Ufer und brauche keine Gewaltwürfe ausführen,daher nehm ich lieber den weichen,zum angeln.Richtig angeködert hält der bei mir aber auch sehr gut am Haken und überlebt sogar einige Bisse,was die Größe betrifft reicht diese locker aus für Friedfische wie Rotaugen und Brassen.

MFG schnyder


----------

